# Ecran retina qui saute



## Danielsansespce (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu mon mbp retina ce matin mais grande déception devant un écran qui n'arrêtait pas de sauter, avec images décalées, bandes de parasites intermittentes. Après les dernieres mises à jour et allumage redémarrage, le pb a persisté malgré l'appel aux services de l'Apple Care. Le problème a complètement disparu lorsque je suis passé en applications plein écran, mais revenait chaque fois que je repassais en affichage normal.  Au bout d'une journée, cela le fait moins. Je n'ai vu nulle part cela répertorié. Je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas d'un pb rencontré par la carte graphique? Mais quand j'ai voulu aller le montrer au SAV, ça le faisait plus. Puis c'est revenu et reparti... D'autres témoignages dans ce sens ? Un avis?


----------



## Buyn (24 Juin 2012)

Danielsansespce a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai reçu mon mbp retina ce matin mais grande déception devant un écran qui n'arrêtait pas de sauter, avec images décalées, bandes de parasites intermittentes. Après les dernieres mises à jour et allumage redémarrage, le pb a persisté malgré l'appel aux services de l'Apple Care. Le problème a complètement disparu lorsque je suis passé en applications plein écran, mais revenait chaque fois que je repassais en affichage normal.  Au bout d'une journée, cela le fait moins. Je n'ai vu nulle part cela répertorié. Je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas d'un pb rencontré par la carte graphique? Mais quand j'ai voulu aller le montrer au SAV, ça le faisait plus. Puis c'est revenu et reparti... D'autres témoignages dans ce sens ? Un avis?



Haha! Excuse-moi, mais ce qui m'a fait rire c'est lorsque tu as dis que quand tu voulais le montrer au SAV ça ne le faisait plus.
J'en suis sur et certain que le problème vient de la carte graphique. Ce que je te conseil c'est que tu le ramène au magasin où tu l'a acheté et que tu leur disent que tu as ce problème et qu'il te l'échange.
Si tu l'a commandé dans le site d'Apple, n'arrête pas de les appelé et explique leur le problèmes et renvoi-le.
C'est ça l'inconvénient lorsqu'on achète quelque chose dès sa sortie.

Voilà, j'espère qu'il vont te régler le problème.

Cordialement,


----------



## Danielsansespce (24 Juin 2012)

http://youtu.be/fL3jiBri1es

pour un aperçu du pb, davantage présent aujourd'hui qu'hier. Vraisemblablement une mauvaise gestion de la carte graphique, dommage. Du coup je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir un ordi cet été...


----------



## Chrone (24 Juin 2012)

Voilà pourquoi certains préfèrent prendre les 2e version des nouvelles machines...
C'est vraiment dommage à ce prix là.

Tu es loin d'un Apple Store ? Au moins là-bas, tu ne restes pas sans machine, il échange sur place.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

C'est dans un jeu, non ? Ca le fait aussi sous OS X ? Je n'ai encore rien lu de similaire sur les forums US ni FR d'ailleurs. Il faudrait regarder si ça se produit directement ou quand le Mac est chaud.


----------



## Danielsansespce (24 Juin 2012)

Le film c'était sur un jeu en ligne, mais ça se produit tout le temps, dès l'allumage, de façon intempestive, parfois rien pendant plusieurs minutes, parfois c'est le déluge. A froid, à chaud, sur n'importe quel programme. J'ai un Apple Store à côté de chez moi, mais comme je l'ai acheté à la FNAC.com, il faut d'abord que je le ramène en magasin. Ca me désespère un peu vu les délais pour  en avoir un autre. Et surtout ça m'inquiète pour l'avenir. Dommage car les écrans que j'avais été voir à l'Apple Store m'avaient complètement convaincu de l'intérêt et j'ai déjà beaucoup de mal à regarder n'importe quel écran à trame d'abeille depuis sans avoir l'impression d'avoir immédiatement mal à la tête.


----------



## Chrone (24 Juin 2012)

Même si tu l'as acheté à la FNAC tu peux aller à l'Apple Store avec, ils te le changeront direct, si c'est un modèle en stock


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Juin 2012)

Justement, c'est pas un modèle en stock partout, que du contraire. J'ai quand même un doute qu'un AS échange ainsi un Mac qui vient d'ailleurs. Ceci dit, tant mieux si c'est le cas...


----------



## Chrone (24 Juin 2012)

La garantie est Apple est internationale, peu importe la provenance, s'il est garantie, l'Apple Store le changera.
Les Apple Store reçoivent le retina, si c'est une config perso (sauf le full option), ça sera plus compliqué


----------



## Danielsansespce (25 Juin 2012)

Bon, ben c'est bizarre, je n'ai plus du tout le problème d'affichage depuis hier après midi. Du coup, j'hésite à le rendre... on va bien voir si ça le refait.


----------



## Danielsansespce (28 Juin 2012)

J'ai eu quelqu'un d'Apple qui m'a appelé d'Irlande pour faire une capture de la machine et l'examiner et m'en donner une autre à la place. Après deux jours sans histoire d'écran mais des plantages impromptus d'iphoto et imovie, l'ecran s'est remis à partir en vrille aujourd'hui. Donc direction l'autopsie en Irlande et j'espère avoir plus de chance avec une nouvelle machine, mais j'aurai perdu un mois...
Un autre film du pb
http://youtu.be/cJC4vI7mgo4


----------



## Danielsansespce (5 Juillet 2012)

Suite et fin du feuilleton. La machine a été enlevée vendredi, arrivée lundi en Irlande, la mise en remplacement ordonnée de suite, une nouvelle machine est partie des pays bas mardi et arrivée ce mercredi ici. Pas de pb d'écran avec celle-là. Donc au final, quasi pas de délai, ce qui est une bonne chose.


----------



## zirko (5 Juillet 2012)

Une bonne nouvelle ! Tu vas pouvoir profiter de ton écran !


----------

